# BIG LOTS 20% off Entire purchase - 1/24 & 1/25 Sat/Sun



## Ghost of Spookie

If there's something at BIG LOTS that you have been thinking of picking up for your ongoing projects this winter, BIG LOTS Rewards Members can get 20% off their entire purchase this weekend. Includes clearance items. Show your Rewards Card at checkout. They do this 20% off Entire Purchase only a few times a year. Once during the winter and once during Sept/October time frame I think. 

If you are working on building a cemetary fence, they have this fence topper for $8 a pack of 8 and with the 20% off that comes out to $.80 a panel. It's been a fence topper many members have used. For an early season purchase a good price (if you can wait and there's still stock left their after Summer gardening clearance discount is usually greater although my stores have sometimes been sold out by that time and you are waiting kind of late in the year to complete your fencing project). 

BTW Dollar Tree and 99 Cents Only stores have carried this same style fence topper in the past. I think they sell it for $1 a panel but not sure.


----------

